# Onkyo Receiver and 3D TV



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Maybe a silly question but can someone explain 3D TV and a compatible Reciever to me?

I have not bought my receiver or my TV yet. Something that is stopping me from buying the cheaper Onkyo 807 vs 808 is I am unsure if I am buying a 3D tv (not something I am interested in but the reviews point to a few 3D Plasma's a being some of hte best plasma out there.) If I get a 3D tv do I need a receiver that can do 3D .. support the 1.4 HDMI. Or can I connect a 1.3V and use pass throught to devliever the picture?

Thanks,

Irish Stout


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> Maybe a silly question but can someone explain 3D TV and a compatible Reciever to me?
> 
> I have not bought my receiver or my TV yet. Something that is stopping me from buying the cheaper Onkyo 807 vs 808 is I am unsure if I am buying a 3D tv (not something I am interested in but the reviews point to a few 3D Plasma's a being some of hte best plasma out there.) If I get a 3D tv do I need a receiver that can do 3D .. support the 1.4 HDMI. Or can I connect a 1.3V and use pass throught to devliever the picture?
> 
> ...


If you are going to purchase a 3D TV, it would be advantageous to purchase an 1.4 AVR. The advantage is the ability to use your AVR's Video Switcher on all Sources 3D or not. 

If you purchased an 1.3 AVR, you would need to Connect the 3D Sources to the TV as opposed to the AVR to get 3D. Some 3D Sources might work with a 1.3 AVR, but not at the full Resolution. Most 3D Sources offer Dual HDMI Outputs for Connecting one to a 3D TV and one to a pre 3D AVR for Audio
Cheers,
JJ.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Jungle Jack,

Thanks for the quick reply. The reason I was asking was because I had read a few posts that indicated that the upconversion of the Faroudja DCDi chip was not very good in the Onkyo. Most recommend a receiver with the Reon chipset for the best Video switching conversion but I am kind of limited to about $700 for a reciever and I have yet to see a reciever for that price that has the Reon chipset. So my thought was to just use the reciever in pass through mode, but I was unsure if you could hook up a 1.3 to a 1.4 as I heard the wiring was slighty different? 
Not sure, but maybe the TV I buy might be able to handle the upconverstion..
Again, not sure I even need to worry about that.. I have an HD Sat box for TV and use a PS3 as my DVD/BD player and then a Wii.
I was thinking of buying the 808 as I have seen it for $599 referb, but the 807 is $425. The extra money I could use on my speakers.. Or am I best to just get the 808? Or Pioneer 1120-K?
I have read really good reviews however on the Audessy technology.. decisions, decisions


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> Hi Jungle Jack,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. The reason I was asking was because I had read a few posts that indicated that the upconversion of the Faroudja DCDi chip was not very good in the Onkyo. Most recommend a receiver with the Reon chipset for the best Video switching conversion but I am kind of limited to about $700 for a reciever and I have yet to see a reciever for that price that has the Reon chipset. So my thought was to just use the reciever in pass through mode, but I was unsure if you could hook up a 1.3 to a 1.4 as I heard the wiring was slighty different?
> Not sure, but maybe the TV I buy might be able to handle the upconverstion..
> ...


With HD Sources, the performance of the Video Processor in an AVR takes on a bit role. It is with DVD's and SD TV that VP's like Reon can make a large difference. However, with Blu Ray and 3D TV, the VP should not make much of a difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Am I right being concerned then about DVD upconverting through the reciever.. is the 807 or 808 better at doing it or the same. Last thing, is there a reciever that is compariable to the Onk that has better upconversition?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The Marvel Processor used in the Pioneers is excellent, but that means no Audyssey MultEQ. MCACC is quite good, but I prefer MultEQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for Sharing Jungle Jack, always appricate you sharing your wealth of information 
I take it that Audessy and MCACC sound differently? I thought it was just adjusting the speaker levels to the location of the hearer.. i.e. usually on a couch or chair?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

IrishStout said:


> Thanks for Sharing Jungle Jack, always appricate you sharing your wealth of information
> I take it that Audessy and MCACC sound differently? I thought it was just adjusting the speaker levels to the location of the hearer.. i.e. usually on a couch or chair?


Though similar, MultEQ works especially well on the Subwoofer and or Low Frequencies from Full Range Speakers whereas MCACC does not operate below 60 hz. Audyssey even devotes most of the available Processing Power to the Subwoofer Channel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

